# I almost peed myself watching this...



## The Lawn Shark (Aug 4, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zz0rbuBk8pE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zz0rbuBk8pE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## bass_on_tap (Aug 5, 2010)

linky no worky


----------



## bass_on_tap (Aug 5, 2010)

I figured it out.
http://www.youtube.com/v/Zz0rbuBk8pE&amp


----------



## ebeveridge (Aug 5, 2010)

that made my day.. i hope there is a part 2 and when the tree falls it lands on their saw.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks like fishercat and S&M got themselves another buzzy goin on!


----------



## treevet (Aug 5, 2010)

bass_on_tap said:


> I figured it out.
> http://www.youtube.com/v/Zz0rbuBk8pE&amp



how'd you ever figure that out? He sent you the link?


----------



## Taxmantoo (Aug 5, 2010)

See this in the embed code?

<param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zz0rbuBk8pE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1">

The movie is http://www.youtube.com/v/Zz0rbuBk8pE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1

The vital part of it is http://www.youtube.com/v/Zz0rbuBk8pE

Another thread discussing the video is here:
http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=144361


----------



## tree md (Aug 5, 2010)

If they had seen how fast one can jump off the stump and nail even an experienced cutter they would not be monkeying around the tree like that. I saw a guy nearly loose his life when one hung up from storm damage fired off the stump like a rocket and hit him in the chest.

Looks like a couple of good candidates for a Darwin Award...


----------



## treevet (Aug 5, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> If you copy the text for embedding a video in the first post.......and paste it into a reply in a forum here that supports embedded videos(Commercial Tree Care and Climbing does not support embedded videos).....like the off topic forum......and then preview your reply you can click on the embedded video and watch it.



Got it Dan...that is why we can embed vids in the music thread and he could not in this one.


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sad and pathetic


----------



## newsawtooth (Aug 6, 2010)

Gutsiest move I ever saw, Mav


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## fishercat (Aug 6, 2010)

*they must be engineers.*

should have stayed in the office.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 6, 2010)

i just do not understand why an accountant is posting in the commercial threads...... makes zero sense to me. dumbass has all kinds of place to post on the "arborist"site but chooses to post in the commercial tree care and climbing forum. wtf could you possibly offer here?


that said. that is exactly what 99% of homeowners look like when trying to cut a standing tree. lost, out of place, and in harms way.


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Aug 6, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i just do not understand why an accountant is posting in the commercial threads...... makes zero sense to me. dumbass has all kinds of place to post on the "arborist"site but chooses to post in the commercial tree care and climbing forum. wtf could you possibly offer here?
> 
> 
> that said. that is exactly what 99% of homeowners look like when trying to cut a standing tree. lost, out of place, and in harms way.



Now dat der ist just funty
I almost peed my pants again!!!

Rough day OD???


----------



## oldirty (Aug 6, 2010)

great day actually. hung out with the girl and went to an amusement park. all was good up till the turkish twist at least. that ride is no fun and i am convinced some sort of punishment. she was pale and sweaty after that one with the puke face going on. poor girl had to go lay down in the shade after the ride finally stopped! i felt like ass after too. lol


but in regards to non tree guys posting in our forum (and you need to keep in mind i am a bit bothered by a lawn shark posting as well but you've been getting your tree on for a little while now....... anyway) it just makes no sense for anyone but a tree guy to be hanging out in this part of the site. bad enough that they read all the chit we talk about and then go out in their backyard or their friend's house or their neighbor yard and pretend to be treeguys and do the work for little or no money. nevermind the lack of experience or knowledge for that matter.

just sucks that they sully my part of the site. i don't bother with their chit unless i see something stupid going on.... 

what right do they have and what good could they possibly offer? that is the question.


----------



## capetrees (Aug 6, 2010)

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:opcorn:


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Aug 6, 2010)

oldirty said:


> great day actually. hung out with the girl and went to an amusement park. all was good up till the turkish twist at least. that ride is no fun and i am convinced some sort of punishment. she was pale and sweaty after that one with the puke face going on. poor girl had to go lay down in the shade after the ride finally stopped! i felt like ass after too. lol
> 
> 
> but in regards to non tree guys posting in our forum (and you need to keep in mind i am a bit bothered by a lawn shark posting as well but you've been getting your tree on for a little while now....... anyway) it just makes no sense for anyone but a tree guy to be hanging out in this part of the site. bad enough that they read all the chit we talk about and then go out in their backyard or their friend's house or their neighbor yard and pretend to be treeguys and do the work for little or no money. nevermind the lack of experience or knowledge for that matter.
> ...



I know what you mean, I get underbid often by every tom, #### and harry w/ a chainsaw and pickup on the cake jobs. There lack of exp and quility of work seems to cloud homeowners veiws of our trade. Give estimates to potential cutomers and get to here the horror story of the last tree removed or see the butcher work performed on a pruned tree(where the onle thing pruned was by a pole saw and ladder).
I don't have this problem on the trees that need extensive rigging(rigging beyond the average hacks capabilty) or the owner wants proof of cert/ins. This is when its only being bid on by professionals(most of the time).

As far as my name "The Lawn Shark" I started out on my own fulltime doing landscaping,tree work and lawncare. My biz has grown more toward tree related work for the most part and I've built a a reputation w/ that name.
Most of my tree related customers call my company The Tree Shark, just about every third check I'm handed has "The Tree Shark" on it.
I've grown up in a land clearing/logging family...yeah I know an arborist is not a logger...but for the past 7 or so years any tree work I've done has been in a urban setting thats how I got into climbing....and its the only work I enjoy doing(and make money while doing it).

-Shane


----------



## fishercat (Aug 7, 2010)

*nah,couldn't have been.*



tree MDS said:


> Looks like fishercat and S&M got themselves another buzzy goin on!



SOM's saws have never stayed running that long!


----------



## Taxmantoo (Aug 7, 2010)

oldirty said:


> just sucks that they sully my part of the site. I don't bother with their chit unless i see something stupid going on....




I'm sorry, I didn't know I needed ISA certification to give information on youtube linking. 

BTW: For the record, I view the forum with the 'new posts' search, and usually don't even notice which subforum a thread is in.


----------



## treevet (Aug 7, 2010)

oldirty said:


> > (and you need to keep in mind i am a bit bothered by a lawn shark posting as well but you've been getting your tree on for a little while now....... anyway)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Aug 7, 2010)

oldirty said:


> great day actually. hung out with the girl and went to an amusement park. all was good up till the turkish twist at least. that ride is no fun and i am convinced some sort of punishment. she was pale and sweaty after that one with the puke face going on. poor girl had to go lay down in the shade after the ride finally stopped! i felt like ass after too. lol
> 
> 
> but in regards to non tree guys posting in our forum (and you need to keep in mind i am a bit bothered by a lawn shark posting as well but you've been getting your tree on for a little while now....... anyway) it just makes no sense for anyone but a tree guy to be hanging out in this part of the site. bad enough that they read all the chit we talk about and then go out in their backyard or their friend's house or their neighbor yard and pretend to be treeguys and do the work for little or no money. nevermind the lack of experience or knowledge for that matter.
> ...



Post withdrawn
Poster Banned


----------



## Kmaxwell102 (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't believe how long that took just to get it off the stump!


----------



## newsawtooth (Aug 8, 2010)

oldirty said:


> just sucks that they sully my part of the site. i don't bother with their chit unless i see something stupid going on....
> 
> what right do they have and what good could they possibly offer? that is the question.



You know, this how I feel about most of the posts you make. Some may be entertaining, but for the most part they are a distraction.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 8, 2010)

....


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Sep 4, 2010)

I couldn't even laugh until the tree sex caption....I was horrified otherwise. I think that there is a reason there is no part 2, but you can probably read about it. Prayer for the families sent.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 4, 2010)

From start to finish a great video , the plumbers crack the music and the captions all great , and when they fast forwarded the pushing I almost spit my coffee and it took about an hour to get right back to the exact same position with the tree just 2ft shorter , I bet it still standing there today , with a rusty abandoned saw bar and chain sticking out the side ...I wanna rep the fat guy with the black shirt and no belt where is he??


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Sep 4, 2010)

These are the guys I picture when someone tells me that someone with a better price got the job that I bid on.....the only thing missing in the video were some of their teeth and a beat down old pick up truck.

Classic video. Loved it. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 4, 2010)

Channel locks-the newest piece of essential gear needed for felling trees.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 4, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> ????????



I think muffler bearing hit the snitcher button on a poster and got them banned.. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 4, 2010)

go get the Shark and the Channel Locks, we gonna cut us a tree.........whoooo hooooo.......


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 4, 2010)

Muffler sure had alot of Nova's.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 4, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Muffler sure had alot of Nova's.
> Jeff



Probably a rep ho like rope. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hddnis (Sep 4, 2010)

Now we who's the daddy of them crooked ugly dead trees.




Mr. HE


----------



## ForTheArborist (Sep 5, 2010)

For $80s an hour, and a drunk HO with a camera, these guys might just have something here. 

"This could take days, Sir. Stand back please, and watch a pair of highly skilled poorfessionals show ya how it's done, Sir." 

"ALRIGHT, DARIN, GET THAT THING!"


----------



## TonyX3M (Sep 5, 2010)

I laughed - first, but then I got to thinking - what you tell two families who just lost their dads/husbands - that they was dummies trying to play with the chainsaw - I almost want to scream out "stop! guys - get somebody who knows what they doing!!!" We (here in Estonia) had last year two deaths of homeowners trying to cut down a tree - both got caught under it... So after awhile its not funny anymore - its all fun and jokes til' somebody gets hurt!


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Sep 5, 2010)

Frankly I find it hard to believe how anybody could be so stupid.. but then I don't hang around watching folks attempt to cut their own trees. Looking at the clock, that took an hour to simply get tree off stump.. and into a potentially more dangerous leaner position. I have no idea how or why anybody would do this.. stupidity I guess.. almost qualifies as a comedy if it were not so dangerous - lucky somebody did not get hurt or killed. But then the green saw kind of tells the story.


----------



## treevet (Sep 5, 2010)

got a call from a lady in my old nborhood years ago that a friend came to cut down a tree and he got upset and left...could I come over?

Arrived to find a rope half way up in a tree bent over her nbor's house. It had 3 strand rope and 2 of them had broken from the come a long. He had notched deep and back cut just about to the notch.

I got a line in the top and come a long set up but it still needed a little cutting. While cutting the tree fell over sideways trapping me in the branches but no injuries. I was laughing for some reason?

Find out later in the day, the old friend went home and died from stress of it all.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Sep 5, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Muffler sure had alot of Nova's.
> Jeff



Yep.. considering only 900+ posts.. must have had a rep for every post submitted!


----------

